# p1544 need some help idle problems



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

Hello, I just picked up an audi a6 Quattro. When I start it it wont idle at all or it idles really low. When i give it some gas it slowly builds rpms to like 2200 then the engine stalls briefly then picks back up. It does this over and over at part throttle. If i give it more gas it the runs smooth above 3000. But then stalls if i let off the gas. It has verry poor throttle response. 
It throws a code p1544 whis is throttle position too high
Im heading back to the shop to pull the throttle body and check for vacume leaks.
Any input or ideas would be greatfull.
thanks


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: p1544 need some help idle problems (MK123GTi)*

Clean the throttle body first.
Check the connector on the throttle body after cleaning it.


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: p1544 need some help idle problems (tryin2vw)*

Ok. I took off the throttle body and intake manifold. The intake gaskets looked like they were leaking and not sealed well. I replaced those and cleaned the throttle body. Its all back together now. 
It starts up and idles fine now but there is still a hicup around2500 rpms. I can have it in neutral and floor the gas, rpms creep up and bareley make it to 4500 rpms with wide open throttle in neutral. It returns to idle fine. but it throws a p1545 code now tps prob.
I have been doing some searching and found that after the battery has been dead for a while I need to "re adapt" the throttle body using a vag-com.
Will the ones on ebay have this capability?
Is there a way to re adapt the throttle body without the vagcom cable?
Im not sure if this will even solve the problem or not.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: p1544 need some help idle problems (MK123GTi)*

The most direct way to do throttle body adaptation is with VAG-COM. Or go to a VW or Audi dealership. Other scan tools may work but it is hit or miss. Some Snap-on scan tools are claimed to work. You could look up the VAG-COM owners in your area. There are owner listings in the VAG-COM forum. The throttle body adaptation can be done very quickly.


----------

